# Motoblur Weather Widget?



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Is there an app or an .apk someone could point me towards that either is the weather service or widget used on stock motoblur or one that closely emulates it?
Thanks


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Bump to the top.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

The sence one is better... I have the stock android one if you want


----------

